
FAA: Not Our Job to Regulate Seat Size, Legroom on Planes - joering2
https://www.npr.org/2018/07/05/626090518/faa-to-scrunched-passengers-sardine-seats-won-t-be-regulated
======
politelemon
The FAA response is worth a read -
[http://files.constantcontact.com/7a85813b001/d1d4f4f1-9864-4...](http://files.constantcontact.com/7a85813b001/d1d4f4f1-9864-46a2-a056-69180fe2f2ed.pdf)

The initial aspects that FAA talks about around evacuation safety makes sense
- regarding the timing to exit in various situations.

However the next part, regarding panic, makes less sense to me.

> The FAA and other civil aviation authorities have conducted research testing
> to assess the effects of "panic-like" behavior during evacuations. These
> tests simulate the urgency of panic by offering passengers a financial
> incentive to be among the first out of the emergency exits.

Humans react differently to financial incentives than they do to life
threatening situations. I do not see how offering money was a sufficient
substitute to test panic-like behavior during evacuations.

The FAA response also mentioned videos included in the 'docket' \- one of the
videos can be seen here: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns-
em4utMSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns-em4utMSw) \- from which it's easy
to see response times and the nature of these evacuation demonstrations. The
volunteers appear to be quite relaxed and prepared for an evacuation.

Though I wonder why there is a group of people entering from the rear of the
aircraft, is that the next batch of volunteers or is this a double decker
aircraft? I have never been on the top part of such an aircraft so I don't
know if there are additional exits up there.

